# over training question



## aon1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just looking for others opinions here. Everyone has good body parts ,I'm lucky enough to have good calves, I didn't even train them for a long time and they looked better than any other body part . So I decided to build on the positive and train the shit out of them. I've started hitting them every other day as hard as I can,been doing this for a bit now without problem so far. I know were individual but has anyone else with good calves trained them this frequently and gotten good/bad results. I just don't want to screw up my best body part. My plan is to make them almost out of proportion ...hell maybe out of proportion . whatever the case I want to capitalize on what I was given.  Any input or opinions is appreciated.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 24, 2016)

Your pretty fortunate to have those calves. Most of us consider this a week part. I myself have been hitting them everyday.  My best and strongest feature is my chest. I continue to hit it 3 times a week.


Bear


----------



## aon1 (Feb 25, 2016)

I think I got them from a combination of always being on a bike when I was a kid and construction,lots of ladders and roofs. I wish my chest was half as easy to train as my calves anytime I even think of working up heavy chest my rotator cuffs just laugh at me and say like hell lol. 
Has hitting your calves daily like that gave you better results.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 25, 2016)

I have shitty calves (but great forearms that I never train), but I have seen this situation before. And unfortunately I view them as tools. Why, one because it looks stupid...I would look like popeye. Two, why don't these jokers spend time on their quads and hams? This is not meant to be harsh at all, but it is no different then guys with chicken legs and imho shows a lack of heart. The two examples from my gym only do leg extensions and leg curls.  Sorry to bust your balls but it peevs me.

Hawk


----------



## custom creation (Feb 25, 2016)

Working my calves has paid off. I want to be as proportioned as possible


----------



## aon1 (Feb 25, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> I have shitty calves (but great forearms that I never train), but I have seen this situation before. And unfortunately I view them as tools. Why, one because it looks stupid...I would look like popeye. Two, why don't these jokers spend time on their quads and hams? This is not meant to be harsh at all, but it is no different then guys with chicken legs and imho shows a lack of heart. The two examples from my gym only do leg extensions and leg curls.  Sorry to bust your balls but it peevs me.
> 
> Hawk



By all means I asked for all opinions and value honesty because in general its usually some of the best advise. I've been hitting a full leg work out every 4 days as long as I'm not to sore I've just added in the EOD calves recently . My quads and hams train fairly easy also and is part of wanting to perfect my calves because I don't like the overblown upper legs look but have to train them to stay in proportion . I guess I was kind of thinking if I can get calves at tipping point of to much it may balance out the look. But like I say I want all opinions ,that's why I ask.


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 25, 2016)

Chicken legs due to lack of heart? Id have to disagree with that one Hawk. Maybe since my legs are nowhere near up to par with my upper body. I know how to train for size as my upper body will atest to but no matter what I do my legs will never catch up. I have what I call runners legs and Im sure its do to genetics. No its not a cop out. Its just the way it is. Ive walked out many of times from leg day pucking in the parking lot thinking wtf? Dont get me wrong I have muscler legs but nothing like my upperbody. When people bust my balls and say my arms are as big as my legs I just say hey Im built for speed. Lol Seriously though it sucks and to me its embarrassing but what can you do except keep hitting on getting on and hope the fucking things will grow....AR....


----------



## squatster (Feb 25, 2016)

With legs - these guys can get your legs huge
You just need to find what gets them up for you
Mine was heavy heavy full squats sumo style with also high reps and real heavy presses always deep in the hole and almost fully extended- did them every 5 days and some times sooner if I felt good


----------



## custom creation (Feb 25, 2016)

Deep frontal squats will blow up your legs. I can also say that winstrol and prop injected eod per quad will make them huge! I know because I have done it!

Bear


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 25, 2016)

I say make them as big as possible. although bodybuilding is and does favor an overall proportioned physique, when you take the population of bbers as a whole, the whole point is to stand out and look as freakish as possible. So, I would say any genetic advantage you have, you should employ. And hell, even the pros do it. And calves are the perfect example of this. Some have respectable calves and others have development that looks inhuman lol. I say go for the inhuman look


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 26, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Chicken legs due to lack of heart? Id have to disagree with that one Hawk. Maybe since my legs are nowhere near up to par with my upper body. I know how to train for size as my upper body will atest to but no matter what I do my legs will never catch up. I have what I call runners legs and Im sure its do to genetics. No its not a cop out. Its just the way it is. Ive walked out many of times from leg day pucking in the parking lot thinking wtf? Dont get me wrong I have muscler legs but nothing like my upperbody. When people bust my balls and say my arms are as big as my legs I just say hey Im built for speed. Lol Seriously though it sucks and to me its embarrassing but what can you do except keep hitting on getting on and hope the fucking things will grow....AR....



Pussy j/k.  I feel yah, and we all have been dealt our hand so small calves and wide hips/narrow shoulders is mine but here is my point. From experience guys wont stop or slow down training their strengths to make more time and recovery for weak parts.  

I will send 10lbs of ON Gold standard whey to anyone with this problem who switches to training a weak spot twice as often as their strengths and does not see significant improvement. The body can be stubborn but it will adapt given enough volume and frequency. Plumbers come in all shapes and sizes but find one without a vice grip. The body becomes its function is what the bulgarians teach and while we each have limited potential you can not make the body stop adapting baring illnes. 

My calves are behind because i often dont train them when prepping for pling meet however they are catching up  on  this hypertrophy cycle cuz I train them more frequently. Want to bench more then bemch more, want bigger forearms then train them more. Volume is king and it can't be stopped...

Hawk


----------



## custom creation (Feb 26, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> Pussy j/k.  I feel yah, and we all have been dealt our hand so small calves and wide hips/narrow shoulders is mine but here is my point. From experience guys wont stop or slow down training their strengths to make more time and recovery for weak parts.
> 
> I will send 10lbs of ON Gold standard whey to anyone with this problem who switches to training a weak spot twice as often as their strengths and does not see significant improvement. The body can be stubborn but it will adapt given enough volume and frequency. Plumbers come in all shapes and sizes but find one without a vice grip. The body becomes its function is what the bulgarians teach and while we each have limited potential you can not make the body stop adapting baring illnes.
> 
> ...



  Hawk,
  I'll take that protein anytime you wanna give it away!

Bear


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ya Ill take that protein as well but my traing schedule is and has always been for a specific goal. In my teens it was for a specific sport that I had pro potential at. Upper body was way more important at that time. So yes my leg size suffered but I couldnt of done what I did with big bulky legs. Once that stage of my life was over I began focussing very much on strength competitions specifically bench. Again unfortunately it ledto me short changing my legs. Although I will say i was always taught that strength training legs directly helped in overall body strength. I never researched it but seemed to make a difference for me. Anyway now its a catch up game trying to get everything a bit more proportioned. But I have to be realistic about it. Im in my forties and Ill never be on a stage, which drives my nuts, the strength comps. are in my rear view window and obviously other than MMA the sports are done. So now its just about trying to be the biggest badest strongest old fart that walks in thatvgym door everyday. So over the years i honestly didnt have the lack of heart just a differant perspective of where my legs needed to be. What the hell did any of this have to do with poor aon1's thread I have no idea. Lol i just had to defend my little legs I guess....AR....


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 1, 2016)

custom creation said:


> Working my calves has paid off. I want to be as proportioned as possible



My calves used to be one of my worst body parts but from seriously training them for literally YEARS,,,they look better than ever and have became one of my favorite,,,best looking body parts.


----------



## lunasal (Jun 21, 2016)

lucky you, I spend a lot of time to work out my legs but they are still not that strong


----------



## binbon2016 (Jun 22, 2016)

\\\\\


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 22, 2016)

hold on and time will tells


----------

